# Guide To Greek Cheeses: Crete



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Buonsera,

Has anyone ever tasted Cretan cheeses ? 

All Cretan cheeses are made from either Ewe´s or Goat´s milk or a combination. Here are 5 of Crete´s most popular specialties ... 

1. K e f a l o g r a v i e r a :  This table cheese is often used in baked dishes for example: Pistitsio or served as a dessert with currants and nuts. 

2. G r a v i e r a :  This is one of Crete´s best known cheeses made from ewe´s milk. This cheese ranges from 2 to 50 pound rounds. When young, Graviera has a lovely nutty aroma. 

3. M y z i t h r a :  This fresh variety whey cheese is relatively low in  fat and has a similar texture to Ricotta. It is most commonly used in fillings or stuffings. It is also quite popular when aged as a grating cheese. 

4. X y n o m y z i t h r a :  This sour whey variety is quite grainy rather than creamy. It possesses a dry, tangy taste and is used in baking treats. 

5. S t a k a : This delicacy is found in western Crete and is prepared from the cream skimmed off the top of the ewe´s milk and then simmered with salt and some unbleached flour until it separates into a clarified spreadable buttery consistency. It is used in similar fashion to butter and to flavor Pilaf Rices and to spread on Rusk, a common Cretan Bread. 

All my best for a lovely wkend.
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Last time I was in Crete was in 1995 so thanks for bringing back good memories  and providing great info pertaining to their cheeses.

Now I wonder is Fresh Market here in Savannah has some of this?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker,

Fabulous island ... It is a very special place and still relatively unspoilt ... 

Thanks for post.  When you were in Crete, did you taste the Cretan Rusk barley bread ?  Did you smuggle oregano home ?  ha ha ... 

Have you travelled to any other islands or places on mainland ? 

Have fab wkend. 
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Savannahsmoker,
> 
> Fabulous island ... It is a very special place and still relatively unspoilt ...
> 
> ...


We flew into Iraklion Air Station, rented a car and travel the island. While there we home based in port village of Souda close to the Naval Station.

While there we took a ferries to Athens for a day, Mykonos for day and Rhodes for day.  We sleep on the ferry and overall it was a great trip.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannah Smoker,

Thank you for sharing your Greece trips with me ... It is a wonderful country gastronomically ... the people are fabulous ... the beauty is breathtaking and the cultural sights are amazing too ... The blue and white, is awesome ... very healing ... 

We actually lived there back in 1996 for 6 months, however, the job market was not as lucrative for me ... The Vet travelled to his clients and it was not an issue ... However, I needed to settle in a journalist´s professional position ... I was bored ... I love sun and sea, however, I need to have my career too ... 

Spain had come through with a job offer, to head the Travel, Food and Wine Sections of an Embassy Row magazine, and thus, we had come over to Madrid. However, Italia is my heart and soul, and Greece my 2nd. 

Spain has some special aspects too ... however, I dislike the weather intensely. 

Well, pleased to hear how much you had enjoyed Greece. 

I have been over several times; Athens, Pelepponese, Thessalonika, Santorini, Mykonos, Crete, Rhodes, Naxos, Delfos, ( we have friends in Naxos ), Anafi and Paxti ... amongst other small islands, and the mainland turf north of Pelepponese and Athens, and Korfu 55 km from Bari, Puglia ... 

Wonderful wonderful ... we always enjoy Greece ... and the cuisines.

Have nice wkend,
Margi.


----------

